# Best eyeliner to stay put on waterline?



## dizzygoo82 (Nov 11, 2007)

it seems as though eyeliners won't stay on my waterline!!!  I've tried normal pencils (different brands) and the loreal hip eyeliner which worked the best but still didnt stay on that well.  
do you think fluidline would be better or does anyone have any other recommendations?

Thanks!!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 12, 2007)

Fluidlines are the best /I've/ found....but with that said....
I hope someone responds with other choices, because while it's better than anything I've tried, I'd love to know if there is anything even better.


----------



## jenii (Nov 12, 2007)

I've yet to find something with real staying power. Fluidlines don't do it for me.

I've heard that HIP's cake eyeliners have more staying power than Fluidline, but I haven't tried them yet. They're always sold out at my local Target and at the drugstores. As soon as I can find the black one, though, I'm gonna pick it up and see if I like it better.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 12, 2007)

The thing that does stay the most with me (I'm not comfortable of putting fluidlines on my waterline) are Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl, the shades are to die and it's beautiful.

Other than that I put Armani's eye pencils, but it doesn't last as long as Guerlain.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 12, 2007)

I also use Guerlain Terracotta Loose Powder Kohl.  Not cheap, but it works.  I would be careful using it if you wear contacts though; the powder can easily transfer to the contacts, and sometimes I have problems with that.

Otherwise, in the MAC range, I was told by a MAC senior makeup artist (Caroline Donnelly) that the Technakohl pencils will stay put on the waterline.  I haven't tried it myself but maybe someone else can vouch for it.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Nov 12, 2007)

The best I've used is MAC Powerpoint in Engraved, supposedly.. it's waterproof. I prefer to use pencils and finding one that is seems to be hard. I live in Arizona, where 120+ is not uncommon, so I too have a lot of trouble with getting eyeliner to stick. I've started putting decreasing primer under my eye and it's seemed to help a little. If you wear sunglasses, that may be what's causing your eyeliner to run. The moisture will build behind the lenses.


----------



## elizs (Nov 12, 2007)

I have been trying the Makeup Forever Aqua eyes pencils & they seem to work better than the kohl powers & fluidliners from MAC so far.  THe fluidliners seem to flake off to me after they dry.


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm going to try makeup forever...because I do wear contacts so the loose powder I would be a klutz with that haha!
And another nutty thing..the mac technokohl liner for some reason makes my eyes water...yea i guess I'm just weird haha.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## divinedime (Nov 12, 2007)

I did Stephie's mod-doll look this morning with MAC Powerpoint in Engrave and it has held up ok, but one of my eyes looks like I was trying to make an egyptian eye because it has ran in a straight line in the crease.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I will try the makeup forever on too.


----------



## seabird (Nov 12, 2007)

i seem to remember someone saying just dipping a normal kohl eye pencil into fluidline then applying it works.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i seem to remember saying just dipping a normal kohl eye pencil into fluidline then applying it works._

 

Yep, I tried this and it works. It also gives you a more intense rimmed eye.

I also use Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner. They work pretty good. Right now, the have a holiday special, I think you get like 5 mini ones in different colors for a special price @ Sephora!


----------



## lethaldesign (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i seem to remember saying just dipping a normal kohl eye pencil into fluidline then applying it works._

 
Yep, that's what I do. Dip the dulled tip of a kohl liner into fluidline and run it along my waterline. I do two coats. It holds up most of the day for me... except during allergy season when my eyes water like crazy. But that's to be expected.

I'm going to give those MUFE ones a try though.


----------



## divinedime (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i seem to remember someone saying just dipping a normal kohl eye pencil into fluidline then applying it works._

 
Cool I will give that a try! My blacktrack is on it's way so I will post my results.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 12, 2007)

I have mac's powerpoint pencil in engraved, and it doesn't work as well as the fluidlines for me, as far as staying power. But I will try to dip a kohl pencil in fluidline and see how it goes! And I want to try MUFE's and UD's pencils too. Hopefully enough people will post results here so we all benefit. 

Egads, I love this site. It's so nice to have so many opinions about this stuff!!


----------



## aeni (Nov 12, 2007)

MUF's and MAC's Kohl pencils stay on very well.  If you're looking for a red (if you do FX) get Kryolan's red pencil.  It's one of the few pencils made safe for the eye.

There's always only a certain amount of time waterlining will last. Any whites, pinks or fleshtones seem to just come off within 5 minutes.  Truly sucks.  If anyone knows of any whites, pinks, beiges that'll stay on just as long as a kohl pencil, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2007)

i think fluidlines are the best, but mac's technakohls work pretty well for me, too.


----------



## amoona (Nov 12, 2007)

I use fluideline in my waterline even though we're not "supposed" to I still do. I can't tell customers that it's fluideline though haha. I also love Feline and Smolder but they do run so I wear those when I'm going for a look where I want a black smudge - like a smokey eye or something. 

You could also get loose khol powder from a local Indian/Middle Eastern store and those stay on well, the only thing is they're a lil messy and they bunch up a lil on the outter corner or your eye so you have to wipe it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 12, 2007)

Max Factor for waterproof liquid liner. Makeup Forever aqua pencils. A must if you work in a place life Sea Life Park.....


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey...look what I came across today:
http://tartecosmetics.com/Merchant2/...ategory_Code=E

The description says that it's made for use on the inner eye rim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if it's any good!  I'll put it on my wish-list...but if anyone decides to try it in the meantime, post a review here!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 12, 2007)

I've had much success with Clinique's Quick Liner for eyes.


----------



## iheartangE (Nov 12, 2007)

I use UD 24/7 pencil in Zero dipped in Stila smudgepot... I think it works the same with Fluidlines though...anyway it works amazingly and it stays all day!


----------



## makeba (Nov 12, 2007)

i have found using black technikohl(?) eyeliner and placing carbon eyeshadow on top has worked best for me. longer staying power.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

I have really watery eyes as im asian and have those mad bottom lashes that grow upwards so they touch my eyeballs!! I use technakohl pencil from MAC as it does work wonders, also fluidline stays put really well too. I mean I still need to qtip away the smudges later on in the day, but they are defo the best out of the many i've tried!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't use fluidlines on waterline (neither upper or lower one) because if ruins my contacts.. I don't know why


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

really nothing should be put on your waterline, but fluidline (particularly in blacktrack!) is the best imo, the staying power is just so great!!!  definitely worth the $14 =)


----------



## clamster (Nov 18, 2007)

MAC Powerpoint in Engraved is great but not for the waterline it always disappears on me. Fluidlines are good, Stila smudge pot, chanel, Makeup Forever aqua pencils, Clinique Cream shapers work pretty well


----------



## matsubie (Nov 18, 2007)

fluidlines seem to do it for me.  i also dip technakohls into my fluidlines.  it always seem to work for me.


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

I dipped my Engraved into my Fluidline and it stayed put most of the day. This is coming from someone that nothing stays on the waterline.


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i seem to remember someone saying just dipping a normal kohl eye pencil into fluidline then applying it works._

 
I do that. It's okay, but the staying power still isn't great for me. I just do it because my eyes water like crazy when I try to use a brush on the waterline.


----------

